# Java und Access



## Rj (18. Mrz 2004)

Wer kann mir verraten wie ich mit Java auf eine MS Access Datenbank zugreife ! Hat da wer ein Tutorial oder etwas code für mich?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Grizzly (18. Mrz 2004)

Rj hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wer kann mir verraten wie ich mit Java auf eine MS Access Datenbank zugreife ! Hat da wer ein Tutorial oder etwas code für mich?
> 
> Danke im voraus!


Unter Windows sehr einfach: Richte einfach unter *Start > Einstellungen > Systemsteuerung > Verwaltung > Datenquellen (ODBC)* einen DSN zu der Access-Datenbank ein. Und dann kannst Du einfach per JDBC-ODBC-Bridge darauf zugreifen.

Treiber: sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver
Datenbank-Url: jdbcdbc:_<DSN>_

Jetzt weiss ich natürlich nicht, wieviel Du schon mit JDBC gemacht hast. Wenn die Angaben hier zu wenig sind, einfach nochmal melden :wink: .


----------



## realzork (20. Sep 2005)

ich denke ihm gehts wie mir, er hat davon auch garkeinen plan, aber ein tutorial wäre nett. ich könnte das auch gebrauchen, den ich versuche gerade ein wenig mit javabuch einen einstieg zu finden.

in anderen threads fand sich:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/javainsel_200000.htm
welches ich ganz gut finde.

vielleicht hilfts


----------



## Dukel (21. Sep 2005)

Von dem Buch gibts ne neue Version:
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/javainsel_20_000.htm#Xxx999380

Und hier gibts nochmal ein Tutorial für Java und Jdbc:
http://java.seite.net/jdbc/


----------

